# New 2500HD



## HitchC&L (Mar 6, 2008)

How do the new 2500HD's handle a plow. Im thinking an 8.5 fisher SS V.

I know the older ones like mine (2002 2500HD...see pic) tend to sag because of the torsion bars, and I really dont like the torsion bar design, I considered a ford and a dodge, but I really am a chevy guy.

It would be the 6.6 DMax, and most likely an extended cab/short bed, but MAYBE a CC/SB

I heard something about them getting rid of the torsion bars on the new trucks, but I really havent done any research, so Im hoping you could fill me in


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

They handle it the same. The new body style (07+) have the same frame and suspension as the classic body style HDs(01-07) The new half tons got coils up front but the 3/4 and 1 ton kept the torsion bars. There really isn't a problem with them and a plow when you add the proper ballast and a set of timbrens.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

William B.;545288 said:


> They handle it the same. The new body style (07+) have the same frame and suspension as the classic body style HDs(01-07) The new half tons got coils up front but the 3/4 and 1 ton kept the torsion bars. There really isn't a problem with them and a plow when you add the proper ballast and a set of timbrens.


coil springs? wtf? how are the coil springs working out. got me curious now.

you mean coils for just the two wheel drive ones right?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

bribrius;545290 said:


> coil springs? wtf? how are the coil springs working out. got me curious now.
> 
> you mean coils for just the two wheel drive ones right?


Afraid not bri, coils on ALL 1/2 tons...2 or 4WD.

More car like every year remember...


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

bribrius;545290 said:


> coil springs? wtf? how are the coil springs working out. got me curious now.
> 
> you mean coils for just the two wheel drive ones right?


kind of off topic but i heard the new 2009 dodge rams will have coil springs on the back axle .


----------



## HitchC&L (Mar 6, 2008)

ABES;545371 said:


> kind of off topic but i heard the new 2009 dodge rams will have coil springs on the back axle .


O lord, Id like to see what kind of a suspension they put in there and how it works out.

Do they make upgraded torsion bars? Like could I put a set of 3500 bars on a 2500? Or do they make something like that?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

HitchC&L;545507 said:


> Do they make upgraded torsion bars? Like could I put a set of 3500 bars on a 2500? Or do they make something like that?


You can run any bars you want as they all interchange.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

HitchC&L;545183 said:


> How do the new 2500HD's handle a plow. Im thinking an 8.5 fisher SS V.
> 
> I know the older ones like mine (2002 2500HD...see pic) tend to sag because of the torsion bars, and I really dont like the torsion bar design, I considered a ford and a dodge, but I really am a chevy guy.
> 
> ...


 Can't speak to as it handles the plow. the extended or the Crew cab. What I can say is if you go by e-match. those body styles with the Dmax. I think the only blade it's rated for is a 7.5RD. So keep that in mind. Also keep in mind that rating is considering passengers I believe.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

HitchC&L;545507 said:


> O lord, Id like to see what kind of a suspension they put in there and how it works out.
> 
> Do they make upgraded torsion bars? Like could I put a set of 3500 bars on a 2500? Or do they make something like that?


http://allpar.com/model/ram/2009-ram.html

go down to the part on the suspension, after the part about the engines. It seem svery practical even though it sounds very odd but, luckily its only in the 1/2 tons. Unlike GM's attempt at a coil over setup in rear, the dodge system is a multilink setup, not a 3-link setup.


----------



## goose06 (Oct 21, 2006)

I've got an '06 D/A Excab. Most manufacturers will only go 7.5 because of weight. I went with snoway and put an 8ft on with no restrictions. Also, regardless, timbrens will help out significantly


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*i got a 04 2500HD with 8.5 es-v*

i got a 04 2500HD EX cab with 8.5 es-v and i got my bar all tighten up and i got 11" from tire to fender and with blade on i get 9.5 and on plow i get 6" on the sides when i got her Ved prsport

PS : be4 i tighten up my bars i had 9" from tire to fender


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*Wow*

i just did a Ematch on fisher site and this is what i got for my truck

2004, CHEVY/GMC, K2500HD SILV/SIERRA.

The vehicle has a 4x4 drive train, Ext Cab body style, 8.0 Box foot box, 6.0L V8 engine type, 4670 minimum FGAWR, 6084 minimum RGAWR, 9200 minimum GVWR, and HB3/HB4 headlamp type.

The blade selected is 9' XBLADE SS. The control type selected is Handheld Control.

The required ballast is 500 lbs.

and then did 1 for the 6.6D and can only put on a 7.5

2004, CHEVY/GMC, K2500HD SILV/SIERRA.

The vehicle has a 4x4 drive train, Ext Cab body style, 8.0 Box foot box, 6.6L D engine type, 4800 minimum FGAWR, 6084 minimum RGAWR, 9200 minimum GVWR, and HB3/HB4 headlamp type.

The blade selected is 7 1/2' RD . The control type selected is Handheld Control.

The required ballast is 820 lbs.

i don't get that 1 same truck just dif motor


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

samjr;545958 said:


> i don't get that 1 same truck just dif motor


But very different in front axle weight.


----------



## Bowtytek (Oct 22, 2007)

B&B;545975 said:


> But very different in front axle weight.


and doesn't the dmax weigh more than any gas engine???


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

yup it weighs more


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*O ya*

but u think GM wood beef up them under the 6.6 wow nice to know i was going to buy 1 this summer might goto a 1ton my 8.5 es-v came off a 1ton oftymusic


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Do some searching here.. Lot's of posts about this.. And tons of guys are running bigger blades with them.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

There isn't any difference between a 2500hd and a 3500 up front. If you can find someone to install it, or do it yourself, go ahead and put any plow you want on there. Just because the manufacturer rates it different doesn't mean a diesel won't carry it. The heavier diesel uses up more of the available front axle weight rating. But it isn't like if you go over by a bit the torsion bars are going to shatter like glass. They will take a lot more for a long time. Those numbers are conservative. Kind of like payload, if your bed carrying payload capacity was 5000, and you put 5500 in it would you be worried?
My Blizzard is more than my truck is rated for because of my diesel. But with the drw I need a big wide plow. I cranked my t-bars 5 turns, run a lot of ballast and haven't had a problem, doesn't sag a bit. If you think about it, you generally don't even carry it that much. This year was about 14 storms which is lot for this area. Then you subtract the time the plow is on the ground, and all it really ends up carrying it is to and from each job. My route is all within a 10 or 12 mile radius of home. I probably haven't "carried" my plow 1,000 miles in the 4 years I've had it.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I've had a 7', 7-1/2, two 8' Fishers and now the 810 Blizzard. Bigger is better. I actually had a 7-1/2 then an 8 on the same truck the following year. I didn't think the 6 inches would make much difference, but it was huge. Unbelievable for only 3 inches more on each side, but it keeps the rear wheels out of the snow for a lot longer. And the additional height made a big difference too.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

i hate saying do a search but this topic has been beat to death. gm says dont but lots and lots of people do it. i myself do it. i have a crew cab diesel with an '8'2'' v boss. i added wings. also for a month and a half i had a 1 and 3/4 yard salter in my truck. plowed fine with it. no problems. use some timbrens and ballest and youll be fine. best of luck to you and stay away from those fords and dodges


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

not trying to hijack (hope i am not) but how would a dana 60 conversion sit in a new GM HD? One that would only (if necessary) go up to about 2 inches in lift??


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

To transplant a solid axle into the IFS trucks, you'll gain a minimum of 4" of lift whether you want it or not.. It's simply not feasible without changing the front frame rails to do it and only gain 2" or less of overall height. Even in the 88-98 body style trucks.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

B&B;546837 said:


> To transplant a solid axle into the IFS trucks, you'll gain a minimum of 4" of lift whether you want it or not.. It's simply not feasible without changing the front frame rails to do it and only gain 2" or less of overall height. Even in the 88-98 body style trucks.


So with that 4 inches of lift, is it still possible to put a plow on?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Newdude;546883 said:


> So with that 4 inches of lift, is it still possible to put a plow on?


Sure, you have to fab up a plow mount regardless as most of the attaching points for a stock mount would interfere with the solid conversion anyway. So since your making/modding the mount anyway, you'll just make it the proper height from the ground while fabbing it up.


----------

